# Air National Guard Medical Field.



## FireStrut

*Anybody here in the above field? I am thinking about joining up with the ANG and get some really great medical training. If you are in this, what do you do?*


----------



## Flight-LP

After leaving active duty, I entered the AF Reserves and retrained as an Aeromedical Evac Tech. Did it for 4 years until I got sick of driving 800 miles per week. There are 2 guard units, Meridian and Jackson Mississippi, that are currently looking for Medical Service Apprentices. MSA's are trained to the NREMT-B level (in fact NREMT-B is one of the blocks in your phase I training). They are also trained to a near LPN level. You used to be able to sit for the NCLEX-PN in several states, not sure if that is still the case. In the hospital you basically handle all pt. care with the exception of medication administration. In the ER and on the truck (if you even ever see an ambulance, many AF Medical Center's have civilian Paramedics) its a different story, anything could go, depends on who you work with and what the Doc's will allow you to do. I know MSA's in the ER that suture, intubate, do ABG's, and even work triage unassisted.
     After the 6 week vacation that the Air Force calls basic training, you will enter technical training for approximately 6 months. You do two phases, one didactic phase which used to be in Witchita Falls Texas (I think they moved it), and then a clinical phase at one of several AF Medical Centers. I was fortunate enought to be assigned to Willford Hall in San Antonio and received an education like no other. Their rotations put any and all other EMS programs to shame. You name the department, we rotated through it. Now granted, this was 11 years ago, so a lot has probably changed. You should try contacting a local guard recruiter. You can also check out more info here....... www.goang.com


----------



## FireStrut

*Flight-LP,

Thanks for the outstanding reply.*


----------



## gnh2276

I am a Heavy Equipment operator with the maine army national guard and within that took a Combat Life Saver Class which is comparable to the EMT level but a little different I can give IV's which is great the problem with the military is that none of that counts towards a civilian license. best of luck with what you do. 

matt


----------



## fm_emt

I was just looking into some of this yesterday and couldn't really find a whole lot of information.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## sarahharter

*4n0x1 - AMSA*

i am 4n0x1 in the usaf reserves and know the air  guard!!! the course was awsome and i like the work that we do!!! to all who don't know a 4n0x1 means you are a aerospace medical services technition or amsa! i like it i got my nremt-B and i was able to challenge the lpn so know i have that to! it was def worth all the work to get it!


----------



## gnh2276

I was just looking at this for me as I had the oppurtunity to take a position as a trauma specialist with the maine army national guard and looking at the task book I realized that they do paramedic stuff and are only recognized as a NREMT B if interested let me know and I can email that pdf file.


----------



## Tactical Medic

gnh2276 said:


> I was just looking at this for me as I had the oppurtunity to take a position as a trauma specialist with the maine army national guard and looking at the task book I realized that they do paramedic stuff and are only recognized as a NREMT B if interested let me know and I can email that pdf file.




You have to realize something- In the Military you can do some pretty cool stuff that in the civilian world you can't (even at a basic level)

I have trained MARINES (I'm talking shooters, not freakin desk jockys) on CLS and it is nowhere the EMT level, BUT they did learn some lifesaving ALS stuff (needle decompression, IVs, emergency trach, etc)  You cannot compare the two (civilian VS military)  Your best bet is to, take whatever school they teach you, and then challenge the NREMT test AS SOON AS YOUR FINISHED SCHOOL... this is important!!!  When your done go home to your state and challenge the states test too (if you already passed the NREMT)

BTW- CLS has no civilian equivalent...


----------



## jparsons

I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, but I just wanted to see if anyone could help me.  I'm approaching my ETS, and am considering joining the Guard and retraining to be an Aeromedical Evacuation Technician.  Is there anyone that has gone through the training recently that can tell me what the training time is (if it's changed), and whether I'll be PCS'd and getting that area's BAH or TDY and getting my home unit's BAH.  Thanks.


----------



## ffemt8978

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------

